# large tactical molle pack



## zachG23 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hey guys I need 2 large long term Molle tactical packs, I'm not looking to spend more than $ 50 per pack something reliable and good pockets and comfortable please help!


----------



## radio477 (Feb 9, 2012)

Try tonystactical.com


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

radio477 said:


> Try tonystactical.com


I second this! I purchased one of these myself: http://tonystactical.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2&products_id=4. I absolutely love mine... still need to take it on a long hike though. :gaah:


----------

